# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Updated Pro Hormone/Pro Steroid list

## WDMF

Does anyone know where to get an updated list of all available prohormone/ prosteroids available today? I took Andro, 19-nor, and M1T back a few years, but there seems to be so many out today. 

I thought I seen a thread that had the updated lists and side effects, but can't find it anywhere. If somone can post the link I'd appreciate it.

----------


## Reed

I know where a few updated ones are but i'd have to hijack all the info. wonder if i could do that and i'll make a complete thread about everything out thats good???? i might pm admin?? google it or yahoo prosteroid/prohormone designer profiles.

----------


## WDMF

Found it man! Thanks! 

Methoxy-TST
Innovator: Bioscience Technologies
Nomenclature: 17b-methoxytrienosterone
Pill size: 2mg
Dosages: The label recommends 2-6mg daily, but many users report only noticing effects when dosed at 8-12mg.
Side effects: Low liver toxicity. Some users say this is a libido killer, yet others say the exact opposite. Other users report sides of thinning hair/hair loss.
Reputation: Seemingly underdosed, methoxy-TST could be considered an underrated designer, as many users have reported some substantial gains with higher dosages.


Epistane/Havoc/Hemaguno
Innovators: ***, RPN, Spectra Force
Nomenclature: 2a-3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol
Pill Size: 10mg or 12.5mg depending on what brand you use
Dosages: 20-50mg
AAS Equivalent: Mepitiostane (Thioderon)
DRY, Class-I
Side Effects: Milder on liver and lipid levels than other methyls. Known to cause lower back and calf pumps.
Reputation: There has had some spectroscopy and compound identification issues with these products, but from personal experience with it, is still a solid product. Many users have taken this compound as a solo run for gynecomastia reduction due to it's SERM-like and anti-aromatase properties. It is also a popular compound for use with the 'pulse method' of taking orals. Users can expect to see significant gains in both strength and mass.


Pheraplex:
Innovator: Designer Supplements
Nomenclature: 17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol
Pill Size: 10mg
Dosages: 10-40mg
AAS Equivalent: Desoxymethyltestosterone/DMT (Madol)
WET, Class-I
Side Effects: liver toxicity, bad lipid profile, lower back and calf pumps, some users report aggrevation of gynecomastia with this compound.
Reputation: Solid product for bulking. Wet gains. It is a sometimes used to jumpstart an injectable cycle. This is the less androgenic isomer in the Ergomax LMG matrix.


Ergomax LMG
Innovator: ALRI
Nomenclature: 17-methyl-delta-2-etioallocholane & 17-methyl-delta-3-etioallocholane
Pill Size: 10mg
Dosages: 10-40mg
Side effects: liver toxicity, bad lipid profiles, lower back and calf pumps, may aggrevate gynecomastia.
Reputation: Again pretty solid for bulking. Users can expect similar gains as with pheraplex.


Superdrol:
Innovator: Designer Supplements
Nomenclature: 2a, 17a-dimethyl-17ß-hydroxy-5a-etiocholan -3-one
Pill size: 10mg
Dosages: 10-30mg
AAS Equivalent: Masteron (Dromostanolone)
Class-II
Side Effects: liver toxicity, bad lipid profiles, hypoglycemia lower back and calf pumps, some users report agrivation of gynecomastia with this compound. From personal experience, it gives me a wicked rebound, that causes some flare-up.
Reputation: Side effects vary from mild to extremely harsh, so use caution if planning your first run. Excellent dry gains. Great for bulking or cutting. Explosive strength gains.
This is a methylated form of Drostanolone (Masteron)


Methoxy-TRN
Innovator: ALRI
Nomenclature: 17b-Methoxy-Trienbolone
Pill size: 1.5mg
Dosages: 1.5-6mg
Side effects: Affects libido (some positively some negatively), can aggrevate gynecomastia. May cause thinning hair/ hair loss. Also another progestin.
Reputation: This guy is a real hit or miss. Some users loved the stuff, while others did not notice anything from it. From personal experience, I've noticed increases in strength as well as decreases in bodyfat.


Halodrol-50
Innovator: Gaspari Nutrition
Nomenclature: 4-chloro-17a-methyl-1,4-diene-3,17 diol
Pill Size: 50mg
Dosages: 25-75mg
AAS Equivalent: Turinabol 
DRY, Class-II
Side effects: Heptatoxicity, lower back/calf pumps
Reputation: Milder than superdrol or pheraplex. Modest gains in mass and strength. Most users take this as part of a cutting cycle.
This is a prosteroid of Turinabol.

Prostanozol/ Orastan-E
Innovators: ALRI, Gaspari Nutrition
Nomenclature: [3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol
Pill size: 25mg
Dosages: 50-150mg (Although it is not uncommon to go much higher than this)
Side effects: very few sides. Some users report thinning hair/hair loss.
Reputation: Possibly the most mild of the designers, this compound is rarely run standalone. It is often stacked with a methyl compound for a lean bulk or cut. Very mild, yet easily maintained gains.
This is a de-alkylated derivative of Stanozol (winstrol ).


Finigenix Magnum
Innovators: PharmagenX
Nomenclature: Estra-4, 9-diene-3, 17-dione
Dosages: 50-75mg
Side effects: aggrevation of gynecomastia. This is a progestin (it can convert to trenbolone ). Expect tren -like sides.
Reputation: Though there hasn't been much logged on this bad boy, those who've used it have liked it. This is a prohormone to Tren.

Propadrol:
Innovator: EST Nutrition
Nomenclures: 12-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-diene &
6-17 dihydroxyetiocholone-3-ol proponate
Dosages: 1-2 caps daily
Side effects: low side effects
DRY, Class-II
Reputation: User's who've taken it have reported great decreases in bodyfat, while increasing musclemass and strength. Not much data is present on this compound within this forum. NOTE: this is does not contain the same compound as Max LMG. They are close, but no cigar.


Max LMG
Innovator: ALRI
Nomenclature: 13-ethyl-3methoxygona-2, 5(10)-dien-17-one
Pill size: 25mg
Dosages: 25-135mg daily
Side effects: Can easily aggrevate gynecomastia. May be a libido killer. This is another progestin.
Reputation: A bulking compound through and through. Users can expect great recovery, and soaking WET gains.

M-1,4ADD
Innovator: unknown
Nomenclature: 17a-methyl-1,4-Androstadiene-3,17diol
Dosages: 30-90mg daily
AAS Equivalent: Dianabol (methandrostenolone )
WET, Class-II
Side effects: heptatoxicity, slight possibility to aggrevate gyno
Reputation: Great for a bulk. Somewhat wet gains, and decent strength gains. This is a prohormone of Dianabol. However, since dianabol and Boldenone are so very similar, it is believed that the actions of this prohormone are more similar to boldenone than to dianabol (methylboldenone).

1,4 AD
Innovator: Molecular Nutrition
Dosages: 300-600mg
Nomenclature: 1,4-Androstadiene-3,17-dione
Side effects: Mild
AAS Equivalent: Boldenone
DRY, Class-I
Reputation: Very weak and not very cost-efficient at the moment. This compound is often stacked with a methyl to potentiate and accelerate gains. Cycles are usually run at a MINIMUM of 4 weeks as this one takes a few weeks to 'kick in'. Slow, steady, and easily maintainable gains. This is a prohormone of Boldenone.

Promagnon-25
Innovator: Peak Performance Labs
Dosages: 25-75mg
Nomenclature:4-chloro-17a-methyl-andro-4-ene-3,17b-diol
AAS Equivalent: Clostebol
Side effects: The usual sides associated with methylated compounds (heptatoxicity, lower back/calf pumps)
Reputation: Very similar to that of Halodrol-50, although people who've tried both seem to prefer Halodrol. For a while a lot of people were conviced that these two products were one in the same. Rest assured, they are not. This is a methyl derivative of clostebol.


Oxyguno
Innovator: Spectra Force
Nomenclature: 4-chloro-17 -methyl- etioallochol-4-ene- 17 -ol-3,11-dione
Pill Size: 7.5mg
Dosages: 7.5-22.5mg daily
Side effects: Heptatoxicity from 17a-methylation. Very low androgenic sides.
Reputation: Despite popular belief, this is not the most myotrophic designer out there: it has the highest Q factor. It is actually only about 77% as myotrophic as the active present in Havoc/Epistane/Hemaguno. Users taking Oxyguno can expect mass gains as well as excellent fatloss. Due to it's incredibly low androgenic ratio, strength gains are not as pronounced.

Furaguno/ Ortasan-A
Innovators: Spectra Force / Gaspari Nutrition
Pill Size: 33mg
Nomenclature: 5a0androstano[2,3-c] furazan-17b-tetrahydropyranol
Dosages: 33-99mg daily
AAS Equivalent: Winstrol (stanozolol )
Class-II
Side Effects: very mild
Reputation: Supposedly lowers cholesterol, increases androgenic receptor activity, and does not induce any heptatoxicity. This product is too young on the market to have developed a reputation yet. Get some, log it, and let us know so I can update this compound's profile. This is a prosteroid to furazabol.

3-AD / 11-oxo
Innovator: Anabolic Xtreme / Ergopharm
Pill Size: 150mg
Dosages: 450mg
Nomenclature: andrenosterone, 11-oxo-androstenedione, or 4-androstene-3,11,17-trione (all mean the same thing)
Side effects: Mild
Reputation: This prohormone has a great affinity for blocking up cortisol receptors. User's report great changes in body composition, namely significant fatloss.

----------


## Reed

Yep and there is another one that is even better

----------


## Reed

i like this one better and i'm guessing its cool to hijack???

man the charts won't show up. i'ma figure it out

----------


## Reed

Yeah its not gonna work. Wonder if should make my own list and another thread with everything as updated as possible

----------


## WDMF

> Yeah its not gonna work. Wonder if should make my own list and another thread with everything as updated as possible


Go for it! Maybe it can be a sticky.

----------


## Reed

> Go for it! Maybe it can be a sticky.


Yeah I PMed Big about it. Hopefully he will let me put something together b/c the info provided on this list is grade A plus there is a few things I could tweak to make it even better!!! 

The list you provided being good but no where near the info this provides. This one has the A/A ratio of several compounds out plus tells what each converts to. Really awesome list!

----------


## T_man87

> Yeah I PMed Big about it. Hopefully he will let me put something together b/c the info provided on this list is grade A plus there is a few things I could tweak to make it even better!!! 
> 
> The list you provided being good but no where near the info this provides. This one has the A/A ratio of several compounds out plus tells what each converts to. Really awesome list!




Maybe you could post the link to the site that has the list for now??

----------


## WDMF

Any updates Reed?

----------

